

The Black Swan and You - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2008/07/09/the-black-swan-and-you

======
pchristensen
"Paul Graham ... is making a large amount of very small investments each with
an extremely risky yet potentially huge return."

Based on the success rates so far, why do people still consider pg's bets to
be risky? Do people still think he sends a shoebox full of $10K to kids in
their dorms and then checks back in 3 months?

Is it in YC's interest to make knowledge of it's success rate more well known
or more private? Since pg has discussed it somewhat in the open, I'm assuming
the former.

~~~
pelle
You missed the next sentence: "YCombinator as an organization is spent trying
to push the success of the group as a whole."

Like any other early stage equity investment each individual investment he
does is extremely risky by definition, however the way he manages the risk is
extremely smart.

------
admoin
I'm not sure what the point of that blog post is, or if it even has any
coherent thesis.

------
pibefision
Buy and read that book, it's a great investment. Forget the post.

------
kaos
Interesting, it reminds me "The Zurich Axioms"

